# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Roda u dnevniku na HRT1

## thalia

Zar je moguće da nitko nije gledao?  :? 

koliko sam čula od vrištećeg potomka koji ulazi u TT (takozvana gremlin-faza), bilo je izvrsno. bravo, bravo!

ako netko ima za aploadat na jutub, ja bi rado pogledala još jednom.

----------


## mama courage

pogledaj ovdje... već je na netu... http://www.hrt.hr/raspored/dnevnik/
klikni na današnji dan.

inače, pogledaj moj potpis.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

tbe nisam vidjela

apricot i zrina više puta

----------


## apricot

a orku?

----------


## thalia

jel Zrin mala beba u malom zelenom "jajetu"? 

a apri ne znam kako izgleda   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubica

super! koji tulum u autu :D

----------


## mg1975

> pogledaj ovdje... već je na netu... http://www.hrt.hr/raspored/dnevnik/
> klikni na današnji dan.


Prilog o Rodama je emitiran pred kraj dnevnika, tako da treba na njihovom webu pomaknuti strelicu na zadnju 1/4 skale......ja ga preslušala sada jer sam tokom dnevnika na TV-u mogla pratiti samo slike jer se L igrala.

Sve pohvale curkama iz ASUIBI..........  :Smile:

----------


## litala

orka u prvom kadru - preko cijelog ekrana  :Smile: 

super je prilog!   :Love:

----------


## maria71

> a orku?


ako je  curica sa prekrasnom dugom kosom jesam

----------


## mg1975

> Sve pohvale curkama iz ASUIBI..........


Sorry......pohvale i svima ostalima koji su bili pred Saborom.  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

ma sad san skroz zbunjena, sta se smi beba stavit na suvozacevo mjesto i bit onako vezana (ko mali zrin pretpostavljam)?  :?

----------


## Ancica

ne jos ali novim zakonom ce se moci (samo ako je zracni jastuk iskljucen ili ga nema). al nije preporucljivo (rizik stradanja na prednjem sjedalu je za 40% veci od rizika na straznjem).

----------


## Erin

Super prilog!!  :Love:

----------


## brane

bravo cure...
samo da se barem nešto promijeni

----------


## Ancica

Bilo je na RT-u  :D 

I danas izaslo u vecernjaku  :D

----------


## upornamama

Bravo cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

> bravo cure...
> samo da se barem nešto promijeni



 :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Baš mi vas drago vidjet malo u živo, a dječica su sva mašallah   :Kiss:  
OT, dobra mi je ona scena kad zumiraju nečiju marku sunčanih naočala   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

ja to nemrem nikak nac  :/ 
jel prije kamera na naplatnim ili poslije

----------


## apricot

iza Elizabete Gojan

----------


## zhabica

> ja to nemrem nikak nac  :/ 
> jel prije kamera na naplatnim ili poslije


pred kraj dnevnika, nakon elizabete gojan. 

prilog je ok, samo me zabezeknilo to sta san vidila da je naprid beba a nije se stekao dojam da je to nesto protiv cega se roda buni. a nedavno je bio topic di se napalo zenu da kako moze stavljat dite naprid pa da ne bi ljudi iz priloga kivo zakljucili  :/ kao: "vidis to su rode a voze dite naprid, znaci - to je dozvoljeno"  :/ 

takvih situacija di je dite onako vezano u voznji vidim poprilicno.   :Sad:

----------


## Bubica

sadašnji zakon brani da se dijete vozi na prednjem sicu ali novi prijedlog zakona to dozvoljava, zato dijete i je bilo tamo.

----------


## zhabica

*bubice* znam da se po sadasnjem ne smi vozit tako i skuzila sam da je to po novom, ali san to skuzila na ovom topicu i kad san jos par puta pogledala prilog da vidin jel mi sta promaklo, samo ocu rec da mozda nije dovoljno naglaseno i da netko moze zakljucit drugacije jer san i ja dosla sa  :? na prvu ruku, povrsno gledanje, "sta je sad ovo?"  :? i vec znam da ce puno ljudi sad odma zakljucit da se to smi tako, bez obzira na ono sta se govorilo, a nije bas ni jasno izreceno, jer vide sliku i u glavi im klika ono sta zele mislit/radit, kuzis? 

netko tko se ne razumi i povrsno je gleda moga bi zakljucit da je prilog o povlasticama za kupnju auta obiteljima sa vise djece.  :? 

samo san tila dobronamjerno rec kako sam dozivila jer vam mozda pomogne u buducoj prezentaciji.

----------


## apricot

zhabice, ali onda bi mogli pomisliti kako je dobro i voziti šestero djece na zadnjem sjedalu.
mislim da je razumljivo kako prilozi pokazuju ono što Roda NE želi.

----------


## zhabica

> zhabice, ali onda bi mogli pomisliti kako je dobro i voziti šestero djece na zadnjem sjedalu.
> mislim da je razumljivo kako prilozi pokazuju ono što Roda NE želi.


ok. 

rekoh, samo sam htjela primjetit da netko moze kriv dojam stec. nije uopce sporno sta vi zelite tj. NE zelite i ja vas apsolutno podrzavam.

----------


## Arwen

super cure  :D

----------


## Amalthea

HRT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9f-cP_FmA 
RTL: http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/prikaz/15008/

----------


## zhabica

> RTL: http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/prikaz/15008/


e ovo je super prilog!  :D   :Klap:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> zhabice, ali onda bi mogli pomisliti kako je dobro i voziti šestero djece na zadnjem sjedalu.
> mislim da je razumljivo kako prilozi pokazuju ono što Roda NE želi.


tako sam i ja skužila.  šestero djece otraga, jedno dijete za volanom, i beba na suvozačevom mjestu. demostracija onog što ne smije biti

----------


## kiara26

Nemam nis prepametno za rec osim da je prilog i inicijativa super i da se pohvalim da su i moji necaci tu prosvjedovali  :Smile: 
Pitam necakinju jucer di si bila, a ona veli "Prosvjedavala sam protiv jednog zakona pred Saborom"  :Smile:  mrtva ozbiljna  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Pitam necakinju jucer di si bila, a ona veli "Prosvjedavala sam protiv jednog zakona pred Saborom"  mrtva ozbiljna


Preslatko   :Smile:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## malena beba

propustila sam to jucer pa hvala onima sta su stavili link da mogu pogledat. prilog je super  :D

----------

